# Important news about seek



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2017)

He has been promoted to Chief Homo. 

Pls congratulate.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 14, 2017)

Congratulations Seeker.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 14, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol asshole. Enjoy fellas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2017)

The subject of the OP is a fggtt


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 14, 2017)

congrats man !!!! be proud of that chief homo


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on the promotion!!! It's hard enough becoming a homo.  Becoming a cheif homo takes serious gusto!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Congrats on the promotion!!! It's hard enough becoming a homo.  Becoming a cheif homo takes serious gusto!



*** Chief...


----------



## stonetag (Feb 14, 2017)

Chief Homo of the Illtapyahole tribe, sorry brother couldn't help it...lol


----------



## Dex (Feb 14, 2017)

Huh...what was his title before?


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on the.... Promotion??


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 14, 2017)

Proud of you Seek. You the man!


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2017)

Long time cumming! Couldn't happen to a better gay.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 14, 2017)

This calls for a group hug...


----------



## automatondan (Feb 14, 2017)

A very proud moment for us all I must admit...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 14, 2017)

I guarantee DF is jealous....


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I guarantee DF is jealous....



If only pinky were here. Maybe I'll text him


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2017)

Moderator? Congrats. Why aren't u blue then? Tease


----------



## bsw5 (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats chief homo!!


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 14, 2017)

I really thought that would be more of a demotion for seek, coming down from supreme homo overlord and all. But congrats nonetheless big gay


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 14, 2017)

You made it bro.  Highest honor achievable


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2017)

Well deserved?...


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 14, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> This calls for a group hug...



You just want to rub and bump dicks


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats Chief Seek!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 14, 2017)

Now Seek can wear his assless chaps with pride and dignity.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 14, 2017)

So we can call you Ghey Lord now? 
Awesome!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats you fukking homo!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats Chief.


----------



## RISE (Feb 18, 2017)

So shouldn't his name be changed to "Peeker"?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 18, 2017)

I thought he was finally coming out of the closet? You are a West coaster so it's ghey, hippie, or both. You can't hide you and Docs man love forever! 

Congrats bro


----------



## nightster (Feb 19, 2017)

When is the rectum pin video gonna post?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol, congrats bro!


----------

